# Archived White Horse Inn



## FenderPriest (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking for the old White Horse Inn shows. Their archive only goes back into fall of 2007. I was wondering if anybody on here has the show from the last few years that I might be able to get? Or, if anybody knew of the archived place to go to find these old shows. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Fender! I've searched hi and low. It seems the only way is to buy them from the 
White Horse Inn website.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2008)

I have most of them on my computer from November of 06 to the present.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (May 3, 2008)

Where on their site did you see you could purchase prior broadcasts? I just scoured it and don't see anything like that. Help!



Grymir said:


> Hi Fender! I've searched hi and low. It seems the only way is to buy them from the
> White Horse Inn website.


----------



## Grymir (May 3, 2008)

I just checked the White Horse Inn website. They just list the old programs. They used to have a place where you could order the old programs, but I also didn't see it now. Maybe if you send them an e-mail, they can give you the details. It would be a pity if they didn't. - Grymir


----------

